

Spyder IDE for Python has hit 1.0 - timwiseman
http://code.google.com/p/spyderlib/

======
Torn
Would also recommend Pydev: <http://pydev.org/> -

an Eclipse plugin bringing Python and Jython support. The debugging leaves a
bit to be desired, but has interesting stuff like code completion.

~~~
timwiseman
I am a fan of Eclipse with Pydev for mid to large size development, but it is
not really built for interactive work with the interpreter or for quick, off
the cuff scripts.

------
d0m
I didn't know Sypder IDE before.. however, when I click on documentation and
I've got a corrupted link I usually assume it sucks. But of course, I might be
wrong :)

------
timwiseman
Spyder is an excellent lightweight IDE for short Python scripts and
interactive use of Python. There are certainly better IDEs for large projects,
but for quick scripts Spyder is excellent and has just hit its official 1.0
release.

------
skant
Just installed on XP. Nothing shows up after I click link from start-menu.

~~~
tzury
start -> run -> spyder

------
apgwoz
At the surface level (from the screenshot) it looks like this includes
everything you could possibly need, which is a huge flaw in my book, because
it presents itself as that. I want something that shows simplistically, but is
powerful underneath. Emacs (vi(m) for some) is that for me.

------
Estragon
What would this get me over emacs + python-mode?

